# What got you interested in salt water



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

I was first interested in salt water fish/ inverts like 2 years ago, when i started working at an aquarium, sounds kinda corney, but i loved watching the way the tube feet of a choclate chip star fish move, I was also fascinated by green mandarinfish, i loved their colors and how their fins moved, reminded me more of wings.

What about you? was there a certain fish/invert that caught your attention? A significent other? Friend? Proffesion?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Triggerfish.

I do not own a SW tank, but if I ever get one, it will be for this incredible fish group.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Triggers and mandarinfish are good fish to get you into it.

I'd have to say it was just wanting to give something different a try.
Boy is it different! Not so much the care but the variety of stuff.
I'll never forget looking at all the stuff that came out of the first live
rock I got!

I really need to get back to a fish-less reef tank, that was sweeet!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

did it have crustaceans/mollusks in it, or just sponges and anenomes and such?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

little brittle stars came out, a nudibranch!, little jellyfish at night, strange worms, little urchins, small crustaceans, a lot of things little fish gobble up now.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

When i went scuba diving in the red sea, i knew that i wanted to keep marine fish, so i did, but i sold my marine system last week because i didn't have time to look after them and clean them anymore.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ctarry said:


> When i went scuba diving in the red sea, i knew that i wanted to keep marine fish,










awesome ...hope some day to do that as well..sad tho that you got rid of your system...but not to work you'll probably get the salt bug again..









i got into saltwater just to try something else out..my first tank was a all trigger tank..with 14 different types of triggers..it was awesome during feeding time..they would destroy whaever t they got there mouths on..including the live rock that was in the tank


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

thePACK said:


> you'll probably get the salt bug again..


 I know that i will get into marine fish again, but it will be a fish only system with some lionfish, moray eel and anglerfish. I also want a picasso trigger. Might start again in August when i get back from a diving holiday at Sharm-el-Sheikh (red sea) when i'm inspired and i will have more time on my hands as it will be the start of my final year at college before going to uni to study Marine Biology.

In my first marine tank i had a black molly, 2 percula clowns, a couple yellow striped damsels and shrimps, crabs, starfish and corals. The first marine fish i kept was a snowflake moray eel, but i swaped it for the clownfish.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

It just seemed like a natural progression. I've had FW fish for about 7-8 years and just setup my first SW a couple months ago. I think it was just the beauty of some of the tanks I saw online that finally made me start one up. I just wish there were more sources of livestock in my area.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

Has anyone else been inspired by scuba diving?

Click below to see a few pics from when i was last at Sharm


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Not scuba but snorkeling in the caribbean was definitely cool!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I got interested when I watched Deuce Biggelow and saw that bad ass saltwater tank that he broke. Ever since then I've wanted a Lion Fish like the one on there.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

Kory said:


> I got interested when I watched Deuce Biggelow and saw that bad ass saltwater tank that he broke. Ever since then I've wanted a Lion Fish like the one on there.


 yeah, just stay away from them chocolate margaritas :laugh:


----------

